# Media's glorious return



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

On every channel I watch I see how that "brave, patriotic" POW chick is making her glorious return to her hometown. WTF there were 5 other POWs with her! Are they focusing on her becuase shes the most attractive on camera? 
This kind of stuff pisses the crap out of me, shes getting all kinds of attention becuase she spent a week in captivity. No one else picked up that she stated she wants to discharge from the military ASAP. God Bless CNN! :BM: 
bottom line: WHO F*%KING CARES! whew I feel better


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Glorious return home*



Mikey682 said:


> On every channel I watch I see how that "brave, patriotic" POW chick is making her glorious return to her hometown. WTF there were 5 other POWs with her! Are they focusing on her becuase shes the most attractive on camera?
> This kind of stuff pisses the crap out of me, shes getting all kinds of attention becuase she spent a week in captivity. No one else picked up that she stated she wants to discharge from the military ASAP. God Bless CNN! :BM:
> bottom line: WHO F*%KING CARES! whew I feel better


Mikey!
I'm surprised at you. Calm down buddy! Don't blame the young woman for the media attention.
:shock:

O.K. listen. She did volunteer for the military. She did go overseas into hostile environment. She took a few rounds/knocks while performing her duty. she did receive SERIOUS injuries. She got a purple heart. Now she wants to go home. What makes her different from Audie Murphy? He got out and starred in the Hollywood version of his life. Don't begrudge her, or belittle her sacrifice.

Maybe she didn't take out 100 Iraqi's with her bare teeth and hands, BUT you can't say she didn't take a few for the team! She is not EVER going to be the same person she was before she joined up. Try to remember that.
:roll:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Glorious return home*

This is true Mpd, my murderous rage is more with the media coverage, or non-coverage of the other 5 released POW's. I didnt mean to say she shouldnt be recognized, but wheres the 15 minutes of fame for the non 19 year old hotties?

It appears people have misunderstood, and my beef may have spilled over into her individual circumstances, that was not purposeful. But it seems to me that the media is ignoring others that deserve recognition becuase they lack a pretty face. And for those offended, I apologize.

The reason why I am so vocal about this becuase I'm just sick and tired of seeing the same report about the same person over and over again while families of over 150 dead soldiers get close to nothing.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree with your point of the media singling out this one young woman. I heard on the radio this morning that there will be a made-for-TV movie, but they want to change the story to make her seem for heroic for the sake of the viewing audience rather then showing what really happened (as Hollywood always does anyway). The other POW's should all be treated equally, I am just as interested in their stories.

It's an example of how American values are swayed by emphasis from the media on pop culture and eye candy and not on the substance of the matter. 

What really burns me is when I hear people commenting that women should not be involved in combat or put in a position by the military where stuff like this will happen. One former marine I spoke to said that no one wants women fighting because no one wants to watch a woman suffering or dying. Well whoopdie-friggin-do! Like any women want to see men OR women suffering! There is no reason for women not to be able to serve the same as men, and especially not because some men "just don't like it." If you want to volunteer your service for the good of our nation, then go for it, and thank you for doing it while others who are just as capable won't. Woman or man, we are all human beings.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hate to bring this up, but chances are that it was not just beatings she endured. Chances are, as history has shown, Iraqi soldiers most likely brutally raped her as well. During the Gulf War, just about every woman in Kuwait that Iraqi's got their hands on were raped, young or old. Even some of the men were brutalized, before they were killed. Hopefully the military grants her separation, she will never be the same person again...with or without the media.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Here is the Gary LaPierre version. I tend to agree with it.



> LaPierre on the Loose!
> Every Tue.-Thur. Afternoon on WBZ NewsRadio 1030
> 
> (July 23, 2003)-
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Most soldiers don't care if they don't get personal attention in the media. They want the American public to understand the dangers of battle and to "support the troops". When the public and the media find a story that touches them and helps them embrace the military, how can that be wrong. It surely is better than all the other stories with the liberal slant. 
The same goes as a law enforcement officer. I prefer to avoid the media, but I love when another Trooper/PO/Deputy is the focus of good attention. It looks good for the job.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> This kind of stuff *pisses the crap out of me *


Ya, I hate it when that happens to me too!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Taco Bell style! inch:


----------

